# One Man Band?



## GunpointMetal (Sep 26, 2012)

So I've been writing and recording some stuff separate from the group I play with and the material doesn't really fit with what we're doing together, but I'd like people to hear it. My question is:

Does anybody think it would be entertaining to see a one man instrumental metal band with backing tracks and live guitar/some keys? 

How would you go about making the show as entertaining as possible without spending a ton on like sequenceable lights and whatnot?


----------



## jrg828 (Sep 26, 2012)

im trying to do sort of the same thing, i have two vocalists to add to mine however (clean,screams).
i havent a clue on light sequencing, since i can barely figure out recording backing tracks XD

but i think in the right crowd, you wouldn't need a bunch of flash to entertain people. hell, the only thing i have around is small diners and an applebees with a bunch of drunk marines, they dont seem to mind it. sometimes they get alittle roudy too!


----------



## metal_sam14 (Sep 26, 2012)

I have done it multiple times, if people dig your tunes they will enjoy it, just show energy and try to "fill" the stage.

Be prepared for endless amounts of comments like this: "man I dug your stuff, but have you every thought about doing it with a band"?


----------



## Leuchty (Sep 26, 2012)

DJ's do it all the time.


----------



## The Reverend (Sep 26, 2012)

I plan on doing something similar myself. My only idea so far has been to just go batshit crazy live. How I'll do this playing what I play, I have no clue, but still.


----------



## vancouvermetalguitarguy (Sep 26, 2012)

Isn't that what the Boss RC-50 is for?


----------



## Leuchty (Sep 26, 2012)

You could get a projector and make some cool vids for the backdrop/visual aid.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Sep 27, 2012)

Check these guys out.



Ok there's more than one member. But having only 1 vocals and a drummer playing to backing tracks, yet still have loads of live intensity. Also some visual aids too.


----------



## sage (Sep 27, 2012)

I'm a super open minded dude. OK maybe not really. But fairly open minded. I also enjoy music. Well, most music. And I have a lot of respect for people who can be arsed to perform live. Well, some of them. I have seen probably 30 performers do what you're trying to do. 2 of them were memorable for having really great music. The other 28 were pretty bad. Out of those, 6 had good smoke and mirror shows going on and the rest were, well, I'm glad I still smoked back then so I had an excuse to excuse myself from the room. 

This sounds like a good opportunity to form a side project. Maybe some of your bandmates would be down. Maybe you need to find new people altogether. Either way, the music will have more life when played by actual humans. Hell, even Steve Vai knows you need a band. You can't just stand there and shred away to a tape. Unless you can make robots and the robots can be your backing band. That would be rad. I wouldn't regret quitting smoking if it was just you and 3 robots. Or if you're better than Vai. Actually, even if you are better than Vai, you'd still just be a dude shredding to a tape. 

tl;dr: Backing band, live or robots, required.


----------



## GunpointMetal (Sep 28, 2012)

a side project would be nice, but I'm really not looking to collaborate with anyone. I want this music played this way, without anyone else trying to "improve" it or anything. I remember seeing The Flashbulb at that was pretty good, but he had all sorts of shit going on besides the music. A "backing" band would be cool, but I don't know anyone into aggressive.progressive music who wants to play anythng they didn't have a hand in writing, which I totally understand. It's the same reason the band I'm in has only had me on guitar for 5 years...nobody is willing to come in and learn someone else's songs, they all want to be the writer immediately, or they're not interested. I guess I have to hope the tunes and my own presence is gonna be satisfactory.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Sep 28, 2012)

GunpointMetal said:


> So I've been writing and recording some stuff separate from the group I play with and the material doesn't really fit with what we're doing together, but I'd like people to hear it. My question is:
> 
> Does anybody think it would be entertaining to see a one man instrumental metal band with backing tracks and live guitar/some keys?
> 
> How would you go about making the show as entertaining as possible without spending a ton on like sequenceable lights and whatnot?



You'd be like a metal Keller Williams. I guarantee people would want to see that.


----------



## GunpointMetal (Sep 28, 2012)

thanks for the vote of confidence!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Sep 28, 2012)

For the record, I've been going back and forth in my mind about this as well. I have a band at my disposal, but the way it's going, I play rhythm guitar and bass (I haven't found a way to fit my lead style into the music) along with a drummer and keys player (who also plays trumpet and french horn). And a lot of our songs come out sounding like jazzy/loungey/groovey type songs you might hear in a "grown and sexy" restaurant kind of setting.

I do, however, write a lot of proggy/power metal-y riffs that just don't quite fit the scheme of our current direction and a few rock songs that could honestly go eithe way depending on how I wanted to arrange an album.

On the other hand, I feel like I need at least parts of the band for some parts of what I'd do and it almost makes me think that maybe i should just hold on to some ideas and see how we end up progressing as a group. Perhaps I can release them later with a different batch of songs we come up with collectively.

I haven't fully decided yet.


----------



## flaik (Sep 30, 2012)

It can be done.


----------



## Leuchty (Oct 1, 2012)

^

WOW...


----------

